# Asus 1005HA Keyboard Keys Not Working



## asus1005ha (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello. I have a question about some of the keys on my keyboard.
On my keyboard, when I press the keys 7, 8, 9, u, i, o, j, k, l, m, nothing comes up on my screen. 
When I press p, I get *. 
When I press 0, I get /.
Is there any way to resolve these matters?
I cannot afford getting my computer repaired.
Please help.

Thank you.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, and welcome to TSF

can you hook up a usb keyboard to see if that works correctly?


----------



## asus1005ha (Nov 23, 2011)

It works with external keyboard.

What should I do next?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like you have a fualty keyboard then. you could try reseating the ribbon cable. here is a guide to help with that Changing keyboards on the Asus EeePC 1005ha | UbiKann


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Boot your note book into safe mode and see does the problem persist...I think your problem is the onboard chip for the keyboard and touch pad. 

[Solved] Eee pc - 1005ha keyboard/touchpad issue - Asus - Motherboards-Memory


----------



## asus1005ha (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks, guys. 
I will try both.


----------



## asus1005ha (Nov 23, 2011)

How do I get my computer to go into safe mode again?


----------



## asus1005ha (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey, guys. I am wondering...
I have been unsuccessful in getting my computer to go into safe mode.
I did take my computer apart and put it back together again.
Now, I have gotten at least something onto the screen when pressing some of these keys. But I get the keys that are in blue on the keyboard. The j also has a 1 on the key. Is there anyway to get the key restored to j and not its blue counterpart? 
I would greatly appreciate it, if you could let me know.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

restart your computer and boot to safe mode...as the computer boots tap the F8 key continuously....when you get to the splash screen choose safe mode...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

asus1005ha said:


> Hey, guys. I am wondering...
> I have been unsuccessful in getting my computer to go into safe mode.
> I did take my computer apart and put it back together again.
> Now, I have gotten at least something onto the screen when pressing some of these keys. But I get the keys that are in blue on the keyboard. The j also has a 1 on the key. Is there anyway to get the key restored to j and not its blue counterpart?
> I would greatly appreciate it, if you could let me know.


chech to see if the num lock is on.


----------

